#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] invalid control property Control Source , and No such field in the field list  HELP !!

## masond3

HI All 

I am very new to access so i have very limited knowledge 


I have found a task management database provided on the web, and it does pretty much everything i need, i have made several amendments already. However i have hit a stumbling block and i dont know how to progress

On the Forms  Task Details 
I have amended the layout and created three new fields  Background ,Objectives and scope Next to these fields, i would like a blank text box, however its keep populating #Name?

When i go into the design view i click on the error message and i get invalid control property Control Source , and No such field in the field list  

I had to zip the file, as it wouldnt enable me to attach otherwise

Looking forward to your help

----------


## AlKey

You need to add three fields to your Tasks table: Background, Objectives and Scope. That's all.

----------


## masond3

Alkey 
Thank you for your support and help  :Smilie:  
I appreciate you taking your time to provide me with a solution 

Merry Christmas 

Daniel

----------


## AlKey

Thank you for the feedback!

----------


## msaleh

Hello -

I am trying to use the same Task Manager database. I have tried to modify it according to my needs, due to my zero knowledge in Access I keep getting error messages and keep failing. Anyone that can help will be greatly appreciated.

Here is a general overview of what needs to be accomplished:
1. We provide Education either (one Educator-to- one healthcare provider) or (one or multiple Educators-to-one or multiple healthcare providers).

2. So, the education can be of TYPE ("Single", or "Multiple")

3. The education STYLE can be either ("New Provider Education" or "Demand Education")

4. I will have the following tables:
---"tbl_Educator" -- (Edcuator LName, Educator FName)

---"tbl_Education" -- (Type, Style, who is the educator, if the single education type then what is the name of the provider getting the education, and all his attribute like department, division, specialty, practice..., If a multiple education style then same idea but no need for one single provider, I need the number of providers received the education.)

I like the idea to get provider information from outlook if available otherwise to be entered.


---"tbl_Department", 
---"tbl_Division", 
---"tbl_Specialty", 
---"tbl_Practice", 
---"tbl_Medical Group"-- (three types, MG, MP, LH)

----------

